# CPT 29581 Application of multi layer compression system



## slbenton (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi, 

My question with this code is: Can this code be billed by a nurse if the doctor is not on site? This is basically just a dressing change. Has anyone found any documentation to back up their answer to this question? I appreciate any input you may provide.

Thanks!!
Stacie


----------

